# Nanokontrol 2 in Logic Pro X



## mmjohan (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey everyone I was wondering how you set up the nanokontrol 2 to cc mode for logic. Trying to map it for modulation and expression and it doesn't work. It works in DAW mode but it never switches to CC mode. I tried following the manual but haven't got any luck. Anyone know how to set it up properly? Thank you!


----------



## John Busby (Jan 16, 2017)

i've searched other forums concerning this issue and can tell you that the instructions from Korg to disable Logic from stealing the nano for DAW mode does not work.
if you follow the steps listed in their manual Logic doesn't recognize it at all, atleast the newer versions of Logic

my work around for this is the "bypsass all control surfaces" option under the Logic Pro X tab next to file.
the nano will work as expected after this but it has to be done in every session and it will also disable any other control surface - it's a stupid problem for sure


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2017)

I use Logic's controller assignment feature... Logic Pro X/Control Surfaces/Controller Assignments. But agree this needs to get fixed.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2017)

I made a video on this issue a while back and put it on youtube. 

Make sure you read the video description, as there are a few steps that I omitted from the video, they are detailed in the text. I did not want to redo the video for the missing items, so don't forget to read.

Hope this helps:


----------



## mmjohan (Jan 17, 2017)

Jake said:


> I made a video on this issue a while back and put it on youtube.
> 
> Make sure you read the video description, as there are a few steps that I omitted from the video, they are detailed in the text. I did not want to redo the video for the missing items, so don't forget to read.
> 
> Hope this helps:



Nice, I'll check it out. Thank you!


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 17, 2017)

mmjohan said:


> Hey everyone I was wondering how you set up the nanokontrol 2 to cc mode for logic. Trying to map it for modulation and expression and it doesn't work. It works in DAW mode but it never switches to CC mode. I tried following the manual but haven't got any luck. Anyone know how to set it up properly? Thank you!



go to logix prefs menu> control surfaces>bypass all control surfaces.
now logic/nano will switch to cc mode.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Jan 17, 2017)

Just out of interest have you downloaded the editor for nanokontrol?. It's not that obvious that there is even an editor when reading manual.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 17, 2017)

You can download a manual from the Korg site. Kind of a stretch to call it a manual, more like the directions for an off brand wall socket bought off ebay, complete with bad engrish translation. But there is a little section on how to change it from mixer mode to cc mode. You have to unplug it and plug it back in while holding two buttons. And you have to be standing on one foot while you do it.

If you can't find it on the korg site (or google nanokontrol2 manual pdf) pm me, I think i have a copy somewhere.


----------

